# le zapping conjugal



## libs216

Bonjour tout le monde,

j'ai trouvé cette phrase dans un article qui traite de la rupture du PACS et je n'arrive pas à la comprendre. Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider? Il faut que je la traduise en anglais...

'le zapping conjugal marche main dans la main avec la peur de l'engagement.'

Merci d'avance


----------



## gparguez

honnêtement, ça ne m'apparaît pas extrêmement clair.
Le zapping conjugal fait peut être référence ici au fait de changer facilement de partenaire?

Je n'ai pas compris si tu cherches juste une explication ou si tu veux qu'on t'aide à traduire, mais pour la traduction en tou cas je peux pas vraiment aider


----------



## marget

Naybe you could say "Having multiple partners" or informally "sleeping around"


----------



## carog

gparguez said:


> Le zapping conjugal fait peut être référence ici au fait de changer facilement de partenaire?


  C'est mon interprétation aussi. 
"zapper" means "to switch" (as in switching channels on TV)


----------



## gparguez

I don't really think it is supposed to be here "sleeping around": the PACS is in France a legal contract between two partners (as far as I know...), which is probably not very difficult to break (at least less difficult than a proper wedding I guess)
So I guess "sleeping around" is just too strong here, and that "zapping conjugal" refers to how one can change "legal" partner with PACS more easily than if married. 
I'm not an expert, though, and I'm not sure 100% of what I'm saying, more guessing....
For a traduction, a native would probably have a better idea than me...


----------



## libs216

Tous vos idees me semblent bien.
L'idee de changer de partenaire facilement est correcte pour le contexte.
Merci a vous!


----------



## libs216

le zapping conjugal marche main dans la main avec la peur de l'engagement:

maintenant, j'ai une autre question! 
est-ce que 'marche' ici veut dire 'work' ou 'walk' ou peut-etre 'goes hand in hand'?

merci de nouveau


----------



## carog

libs216 said:


> le zapping conjugal marche main dans la main avec la peur de l'engagement:
> 
> maintenant, j'ai une autre question!
> est-ce que 'marche' ici veut dire 'work' ou 'walk' ou peut-etre
> 
> 'goes hand in hand'?


----------



## gparguez

Ca veut dire que les deux concepts sont liés.


----------



## BillieBeee

Hi everyone, I'm trying to translate a paragraph from a newspaper that I found that is about the "civil solidarity pact" in France. There are two phrases in particular that I'm struggling with and they are "Rupture du Pacs" and "le zapping conjugal." Here is the context:

*Rupture du Pacs*: que dit le droit ?

*Le zapping conjugal *marche main dans la main avec la peur de l'engagement. *La rupture du Pacs* en est l'illustration. Se défaire du Pacs est une formalité et la rupture n'entraîne en tant que telle aucun droit pour le pacsé abandonné.

I know there was a similar thread to this, but that was eight years ago and not particularly helpful for an exact translation so any help would be much appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## tartopom

Ce que je comprends: d'un côté les gens ont peur de s'engager = de se marier et d'un autre côté ceux qui sont mariés zappent, changent fréquemment de femmes/maris = ils divorcent plusieurs fois dans leur vie. 
Don't know if that makes sense.


----------



## auptitgallo

Worth bearing in mind that ‘zap’ in English means both

·        To flick through, change rapidly (e.g. TV channels)

but also can have the sense of

·        To destroy, kill, annihilate (maybe a pest)

Need to take some care with ‘le zapping conjugal’, perhaps?


----------



## Kelly B

Changing spouses/partners; moving from one spouse/partner to the next (like channel surfing, yes - a zappeur is a TV remote or clicker). I'm hesitating between spouse/partner as I'm not entirely sure how strictly conjugal is associated with marital in French vs. in US English.


----------



## Laurent2018

A mon avis, zapping conjugal = zapper l'idée même du mariage (peur de s'engager) et lui préférer le pacs (ou le célibat).
Zapper, c'est refuser de voir ou omettre de voir.


----------



## Blougouz

This sentence is not very clear.
I understand it as:
Moving from a partner to an other (Easy switch of partners) goes with the fear of commitment: the Pacs represents this idea, as the split is a simple formality without any rights for the abandoned one.

(NB: Pacs=two partners, not spouses)


----------



## Itisi

Laurent2018 said:


> A mon avis, zapping conjugal = zapper l'idée même du mariage (peur de s'engager) et lui préférer le pacs (ou le célibat).
> Zapper, c'est refuser de voir ou omettre de voir.


C'est comme ça que j'ai compris 'zapping' suivi de 'conjugal', ici...


----------



## Blougouz

Zapping signifiant refuser de voir, ce n'est pas le sens dans lequel il est employé en France généralement.
Zapping conjugal=zapper le mariage?... J'ai plus qu'un doute
Comme quoi c'est toujours mieux d'écrire intégralement en français  

(Conclusion: oui ce texte est très mal écrit!!!)


----------



## Itisi

Et poutant _@  cnrtl.fr :_
*
zapper* _vtr _

*B. −* _Empl. trans., au fig._ Faire disparaître quelqu'un ou quelque chose de son champ de vision, cesser de lui accorder le moindre intérêt. _C'est terrible quand une femme plaque. (...) avant-hier, elle vivait pour vous, hier elle a vécu pour elle, et puis aujourd'hui, elle vous a définitivement zappé de sa vie_ (P. Merle, _Le Déchiros_, Paris, éd. du Seuil, 1991, p. 53).


----------



## Blougouz

Itisi said:


> Et poutant _@  cnrtl.fr :_
> *
> zapper* _vtr _
> 
> *B. −* _Empl. trans., au fig._ Faire disparaître quelqu'un ou quelque chose de son champ de vision, cesser de lui accorder le moindre intérêt.


 Oui Itisi, cependant ici c'est écrit "zapping conjugal" et non "zapping _du_ mariage/du conjugal", d'où l'ambiguïté. Le défaut de compréhension il est du côté de l'auteur de ce texte, pas tant du nôtre!

Personnellement je continue de comprendre "zapping conjugal" comme KellyB: divorces/ remariages récurents... Le changement facile, la simple formalité sans engagement dans les conséquences pour l'autre, propension  sociétale à laquelle répond le Pacs. (Tout criticable que soit cette position, mais enfin bref!)


----------



## Itisi

Oui, mon interprétation n'est pas valable ici.  C'est le mot 'conjugal' qui m'a fait penser ça, parce que je l'associe à mariage et pas a PACS.  Mais la phrase suivante : *"La rupture du Pacs* en est l'illustration." montre bien que que l'auteur a associé ici 'conjugal' à PACS.


----------



## Blougouz

Itisi said:


> Oui, mon interprétation n'est pas valable ici.  C'est le mot 'conjugal' qui m'a fait penser ça, parce que je l'associe à mariage et pas a PACS.  Mais la phrase suivante : *"La rupture du Pacs* en est l'illustration." montre bien que que l'auteur a associé ici 'conjugal' à PACS.


Conjugal est bien lié à mariage et non à Pacs il me semble. En fait je ne comprends pas la phrase comme étant "la rupture du Pacs comme illustration du zapping conjugal", mais bien comme "le Pacs serait l'illustration de cette tendance à changer facilement sans contrainte". 
Encore une fois, le texte est si pauvrement écrit que sans comprendre le sens en français, je ne vois pas comment on peut se lancer dans une traduction dans une autre langue. Le mieux serait de se rapprocher de l'auteur, mais comme ce torchon date de 2008, c'est peine perdue! Je jette l'éponge!


----------



## Itisi

Quelque chose comme : Ease in changing partner goes hand in hand with lack of commitment.


----------



## JClaudeK

Blougouz said:


> Conjugal est bien lié à mariage et non à Pacs il me semble. En fait je ne comprends pas la phrase comme étant "la rupture du Pacs comme illustration du zapping conjugal", mais bien comme "le Pacs serait l'illustration de cette tendance à changer facilement sans contrainte".


Je suis du même avis que Blouglouz.


> _Le zapping conjugal marche main dans la main avec la peur de l'engagement. La rupture du Pacs en est l'illustration. Se *défaire du Pacs est une formalité* et la rupture n'entraîne en tant que telle aucun droit pour le pacsé abandonné._


signifie pour moi: Les gens ont de plus en plus peur de s'engager, or, le mariage est, malgré tout, un engagement: le divorce peut avoir  des conséquences financières   assez voire très  lourdes.
Donc, pour pouvoir (plus) facilement changer de partenaire quand la relation ne fonctionne plus (= faire du 'zapping conjugal'), ils préfèrent se pacser car la séparation n'entraîne aucune obligation légale - contrairement au divorce.



Itisi said:


> Quelque chose comme : Ease in changing partner goes hand in hand with lack of commitment.


J'inverserais  la phrase: Lack of commitment goes hand in hand with ease in changing partner.


----------



## joelooc

messing around walks hand in hand with the fear of commitment   ?


----------



## JClaudeK

joelooc said:


> messing around


A mon avis, "messing around" ne correspond pas à_ zapping *conjugal*._
Autrement, je ne vois pas pourquoi il serait question de_ "rupture" _et _"défaire le Pacs"_.


----------



## Itisi

JClaudeK said:


> J'inverserais  la phrase: Lack of commitment goes hand in hand with ease in changing partner.


Je vois pas de justification pour ça...

(Je m'aperçois que j'avais en fait mal interprété 'rupture du PACS !  J'avais bêtement compris que c'était la loi qui avait changé ! Maintenant la phrase fait enfin sens pour moi, ouf !)

Ce n'est pas, en fait, 'lack of commitment' mais 'fear of commitment', la _peur_ de s'engager.

Alors je propose : Partner hopping (comme on dit 'channel hopping' goes hand in hand with fear of commitment.


----------



## Laurent2018

Peur de s'engager--->pacs
Partner hopping--->zapping conjugal

Je ne crois pas que le mariage empêche le partner hopping, mais bien que le pacs évite les problèmes de divorce. Donc on "efface" l'idée d'un mariage.


----------



## JClaudeK

JClaudeK said:


> J'inverserais la phrase: Lack Fear of commitment [*le PACS - facile à défaire*] goes hand in hand with ease in changing partner.





Itisi said:


> Je vois pas de justification pour ça...


Mais c'est pour rendre cette phrase plus claire !


Blougouz said:


> *This sentence is not very clear.*
> Conjugal est bien lié à mariage et non à Pacs il me semble. En fait je ne comprends pas la phrase comme étant "la rupture du Pacs comme illustration du zapping conjugal", mais bien comme* "le Pacs serait l'illustration de cette tendance à changer facilement sans contrainte". *


----------



## Laurent2018

Un auteur qualifie "zapping conjugal" de "sport national"...
C'est donc bien, contrairement à mon impression, la facilité avec laquelle on change de partenaire qui est le phénomène identifié ici et non le rejet du mariage.


----------

